# Nick Thompson's ass all out at weigh-ins



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

I have seen a lot of weigh ins but I don't think i have ever seen a fighter weigh in with there jock strap on and ass hanging out all over the place. Here is a link with the picture if you haven't seen it. 

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=6768&zoneid=13

I don't know why he would weigh in like that. I would guess a good pair of tighty whites would weigh less then that. I just found this odd. What does everyone else think?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Probably trying to be funny or give me nightmares.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

hey at least his ass wasn't all broken out.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> Probably trying to be funny or *give me nightmares.*


That is what he is trying to give me


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Just Thompson being Thompson.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

he reminds me of the Jackass guys like chris pontius who was continually running around with his ass out. HIs ass was usually pimply though bleahhhhh.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> he reminds me of the Jackass guys like chris pontius who was continually running around with his ass out. HIs ass was usually pimply though bleahhhhh.


I miss watching Jackass


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Crack Kills. 

War Sheilds!!!!!!!:fight01:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I miss watching Jackass


I don't! *shudders*


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Not the first time he has done it. He's a dickhead, but a really good fighter.


----------

